# 522 Picks up the Phone (caller id)



## sdsumann (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok so here is my issue. I have a wireless phone jack for my dishplayer 522 and when i enable caller id the 522 picks up the phone and hangs up. any ideas?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Plug a phoneline directly in and see if the same thing happens. If the problem is not the wireless phone jack call DISH for a replacement receiver. If the problem is the phone jack replace it with a different model.


----------



## ahlemann (Feb 25, 2004)

A quick search on the forums revealed quite a few problems with Caller ID on some Dish receivers. If you have the option of plugging your receiver directly to the phone line, as boba suggested, I would give that a shot. If that should work correctly, maybe your wireless phone jack is not compatible with Caller ID. What model wireless phone jack do you have?

If it doesn't work correctly even with a direct phone line, I would think before asking for a replacement. If your 522 is otherwise working as advertised, I wouldn't ask for a replacement because chances are that the next one will not work as good based on the problems a lot of people have with it. For me anyway, Caller ID would be nice but is not as essential as a good working receiver.

If plugging in a direct line is not an option, I have a 522 receiver and an RCA RC930 wireless phone jack on the way. It should get here this week and I will let you know how well mine works.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

sdsumann said:


> Ok so here is my issue. I have a wireless phone jack for my dishplayer 522 and when i enable caller id the 522 picks up the phone and hangs up. any ideas?


Try to make it so it only does that with telemarketers.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

sdsumann said:


> Ok so here is my issue. I have a wireless phone jack for my dishplayer 522 and when i enable caller id the 522 picks up the phone and hangs up. any ideas?


On the 510, there is an option for "wireless" in the telephone or caller id screens in the system setup menu. I forget the exact heirarchy. The 522 may have something similar.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

garypen said:


> On the 510, there is an option for "wireless" in the telephone or caller id screens in the system setup menu. I forget the exact heirarchy. The 522 may have something similar.


I can't find any such option on my 522. Menu 6-1-4 takes you to phone system but no wireless option.


----------



## sdsumann (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree no option for wireless I bought some berklin which are actually another company's wireless phone jacks that work great for the upload of ppv.

I did a stright connection and it works fine. Any ideas on how to remedy the situation?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

As stated before if it works with a phone line but not with wireless phone jacks call DISH. Talk to tech support I suspect they will replace the 522 because they will never admit it is a fault in the receiver design.


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a known Receiver Issue and it is being actively worked on.


----------



## sdsumann (Apr 19, 2004)

so matt by that you mean with a wireless phone jack (any type) it just will not work? or are you saying in general there is a caller id problem?


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

More general...


----------



## sdsumann (Apr 19, 2004)

has anyone used a speific model of wireless jack successfully on the 522? and if so what model because i will take back the berklin to circut city


----------



## geewiss (Jun 17, 2004)

I am a new DISH customer and I am having the same problems in this thread. I have dome some testing and here are my results. Unfortunatly, I do not have a fix.

I have the RCA wireless phone jack (supposed to be compatible with caller ID) but it does not seem to work. He is exactly what is happening.

1. If I hook up a land line phone connection then everything works fine, ie. the caller ID comes up on my TV with no problems.

2. If I use the wireless phone jack and do the phone test via the DVR it tests out fine. It is able to make the test call and everything seems to work correctly. All of this is with the caller ID function on the DVR turned off.

3. Once I turn on the caller ID function on the DVR then something (either the wireless jack or the DVR) is answering and hanging up the call after the first ring.

Has anyone found a fix for this very annoying problem??


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

There is a wireless phone jack option in the 508. Might not be on the 522. Maybe on future updates.


----------



## geewiss (Jun 17, 2004)

I originally was using a RCA 930 wireless jack and it seems that this was causing the problem. I returned that unit and bought a SouthwestBell (S60900) unit and it works like a charm. For those of you that are having problems with the wireless jacks you should try this model.

BTW, I could not find a wireless option on the 522


----------

